# Suista



## funnydeal

I would appreciate if someone help me.

What does "suista" stand for?  and what language is it?

I know that context is necessary, but I do not have it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## suzzzenn

Finnish? Google came up with a Finnish verb "suistaa". 

Good luck!


----------



## Jannet

Following the Finnish clue, I found that the *suistaa* means *fall*


----------



## funnydeal

I got some context ... well I am not sure it will be helpful

THere is a wall painted  "I have a suista in my car"


----------



## Hakro

funnydeal said:
			
		

> I got some context ... well I am not sure it will be helpful
> 
> THere is a wall painted  "I have a suista in my car"


 "Suistaa" really is a Finnish verb (rather 'make fall' than 'fall').

In this context it's not Finnish.


----------



## Ilmo

The word is Finnish, and there are two possibilities:
There is a verb "suistaa", and the form "suista" is either the singular imperative (2nd person) or negative form of present 3rd person.
"Suistaa" means "to derail", "to precipitate", "to swerve" or "to unhorse", depending on the context.
Another possibility is the plural of elative (case) of the noun "suu" (=mouth) which means then "from mouths" or "about mouths".


----------

